# My Cycling Log



## GetFatty (28 Aug 2019)

Any other users of the site having issues ? I keep getting a 504 error


----------



## 13 rider (28 Aug 2019)

Yes for a few days . Just keep trying and eventually you get on . Bit of a pain but for a useful free website I'll put up with it


----------



## GetFatty (28 Aug 2019)

Thanks .Yep been using it for a few years and it is a great website just wondered if I was alone..

Fortunately I'm currently so unfit that there isn't much variation in my commute time so I can remember them


----------



## ColinJ (28 Aug 2019)

Several 504s for me too. I've got back on now though and have done a download of my data in case something more permanent goes wrong with MCL.


----------



## HLaB (28 Aug 2019)

The eddington site that links to it was running fine last night. I haven't tried today though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Aug 2019)

I've been struggling with it all week


----------



## 13 rider (29 Aug 2019)

I have found ,I get to the log on page try to log on get the 504 page .Then if I go to another web page ie cyclechat then go back to mycyclelog it goes to the first page bypassing the log on page seems to work most times


----------



## ianrauk (29 Aug 2019)

It's been playing up all week. It's not the first time it's happened but it does usually get sorted after a while.


----------



## Glow worm (30 Aug 2019)

Phew, I thought it was just me. Really hope they sort it out, it's a great website.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Aug 2019)

I got on it okay this morning using @13 rider trick above, but can't get on it now.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Sep 2019)

Still having problems with MCL.


----------



## HLaB (2 Sep 2019)

Its giving me the bad Gateway message again. I think they bought Fine Fare in the 80s before going burst, losing out to Tesco, Asda, et al.


----------



## snorri (3 Sep 2019)

It worked for me this morning.
Possibly a little slower but ok.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Sep 2019)

Still can't get on


----------



## Glow worm (4 Sep 2019)

Still down for me this morning. I think that may be that. Good while it lasted, especially as it was free, but understandable as it must have been an effort to maintain it. The owner had said they'd take it down some time ago IIRC.


----------



## aferris2 (4 Sep 2019)

Worked ok for me just now


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2019)

The Eddington site is still saying there's a problem with it.


----------



## rb58 (5 Sep 2019)

I've given up on it. Too unreliable for me.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2019)

Quick, get in it's working


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2019)

and now it's not


----------



## Glow worm (5 Sep 2019)

Back on now!


----------



## Glow worm (5 Sep 2019)

And off again. Any techie types know what's going on?


----------



## CharlieB (6 Sep 2019)

Wouldn’t mind so much, but I happily gave a reasonable donation a couple of years back.


----------



## snorri (6 Sep 2019)

CharlieB said:


> Wouldn’t mind so much, but I happily gave a reasonable donation a couple of years back.


Was that for past service supplied, or payment in advance?


----------



## CharlieB (6 Sep 2019)

Glow worm said:


> And off again. Any techie types know what's going on?


I'm not in the least bit techie from an internet pov - but at a wild guess, the servers are full?

It's not even hanging now before giving a 504 message.


----------



## Alien8 (7 Sep 2019)

CharlieB said:


> I'm not in the least bit techie from an internet pov - but at a wild guess, the servers are full?



That's right - it's all @Supersuperleeds fault for logging too many miles.


----------



## Toeclip (10 Sep 2019)

All I keep getting is 502 BAD GATEWAY


----------



## Archie_tect (10 Sep 2019)

I'd completely forgotten about MCL!! Oops.


----------



## 13 rider (11 Sep 2019)

Anyone got on recently ? I've not got on for a week


----------



## DCBassman (11 Sep 2019)

Been trying to get registered for a couple of years. No luck...


----------



## snorri (11 Sep 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Been trying to get registered for a couple of years. No luck...


As I remember it, a site closure was announced a few years back, but the Site owner kindly responded to appeals from users and kept it going on what might be termed low level care and maintenance which probably meant new users were not being signed up.


----------



## HLaB (11 Sep 2019)

13 rider said:


> Anyone got on recently ? I've not got on for a week


I usually go through the McGalliard Eddington site I've had no luck for over a fortnight


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Sep 2019)

Same here, MCL has been down for ages.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Sep 2019)

@13 rider @Pat "5mph" @HLaB @snorri @aferris2 @rb58 @Glow worm @CharlieB @Alien8 @Toeclip @Archie_tect @DCBassman @GetFatty @Globalti @ianrauk 

Quick it's working again


----------



## 13 rider (13 Sep 2019)

It's alive  back from the dead


----------



## ColinJ (13 Sep 2019)

I didn't realise that we have multiple threads on this - I just reported the good news in a different one!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Sep 2019)

Cheers @Supersuperleeds 
I did actually have faith that it would be up and running again. Thinking back to the last time it happened it was a similar timescale so I am guessing he was on holiday or suchlike.


----------



## HLaB (13 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @13 rider @Pat "5mph" @HLaB @snorri @aferris2 @rb58 @Glow worm @CharlieB @Alien8 @Toeclip @Archie_tect @DCBassman @GetFatty @Globalti @ianrauk
> 
> Quick it's working again


I hadn't realised it had been down so long, I had to upload in 3 parts it kept on stalling :-)


----------



## aferris2 (13 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @13 rider @Pat "5mph" @HLaB @snorri @aferris2 @rb58 @Glow worm @CharlieB @Alien8 @Toeclip @Archie_tect @DCBassman @GetFatty @Globalti @ianrauk
> 
> Quick it's working again


...but I haven't got a bike to ride on  ... YET.
Hopefully will put that right this weekend then I will be back on for the CC yearly challenges


----------



## CharlieB (13 Sep 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Cheers @Supersuperleeds
> I did actually have faith that it would be up and running again. Thinking back to the last time it happened it was a similar timescale so I am guessing he was on holiday or suchlike.


Cheers @Supersuperleeds for letting us know - I’d given up.
Now I need to take a download of everything just in case.
C


----------



## rb58 (13 Sep 2019)

I’ve closed my account. Too unreliable for me.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Sep 2019)

CharlieB said:


> Now I need to take a download of everything just in case.


Go to the 'View' page, and click 'Export to CSV' (top right).


----------



## GetFatty (17 Sep 2019)

rb58 said:


> I’ve closed my account. Too unreliable for me.


I need to work on the downloaded data to make it snazzier looking


----------



## Glow worm (3 Nov 2019)

Down again this evening - at least for me.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2019)

Glow worm said:


> Down again this evening - at least for me.


Hes shut down the site. You can only download your data as csv files now.


----------



## Glow worm (3 Nov 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Hes shut down the site. You can only download your data as csv files now.



O well, good while it lasted. 
You could put me in a room for 1000 years and I would never figure out how to download data as a csv file, so probably for the best


----------



## ColinJ (4 Nov 2019)

Glow worm said:


> You could put me in a room for 1000 years and I would never figure out how to download data as a csv file, so probably for the best


Was following the 2 steps that I listed 3 posts ago _really _too difficult for you ...?   

Anyway, you can do it directly now!


----------



## CharlieB (4 Nov 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Hes shut down the site. You can only download your data as csv files now.


What. For good?
C


----------



## GetFatty (5 Nov 2019)

CharlieB said:


> What. For good?
> C


I believe so yes. His twitter post certainly gave no indication of it being temporary


----------



## snorri (5 Nov 2019)

Latest from the MCL site...... 
*My Cycling Log* is shutting down. Login to export your data.


----------



## 2pies (5 Nov 2019)

That's a shame. That said, can't fault the guy for running it this long without any profit. 

Do we have any collective plans to move to a different platform?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Nov 2019)

snorri said:


> Latest from the MCL site......
> *My Cycling Log* is shutting down. Login to export your data.


And... The data will be available until the end of 2019, after which time I assume it _won't_ be!


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2019)

2pies said:


> That's a shame. That said, can't fault the guy for running it this long without any profit.
> 
> Do we have any collective plans to move to a different platform?



If you find a good one, let us know.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2019)

No idea if this is suitable or not

https://greenlightride.com/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2019)




----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 491874


not a great one Chris. Not enough information or tags for me. Good find though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2019)

http://www.bikelogs.com/default.asp

This is software that looks like it is free to download.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Nov 2019)

Looks promising. Downloading now.
Thing is, is there an option to upload bulk rides.

Edit: No bulk upload option
Also.. I can seem to log a ride for 2019, the latest the log goes up to is 2015. Unless I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Looks promising. Downloading now.
> Thing is, is there an option to upload bulk rides.



I can't find one


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2019)

Another one

http://www.shastasoftware.com/CycliStats/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2019)

CycliStats you can import bulk rides


----------



## redflightuk (6 Nov 2019)

I've been using Bikejournal.com on and off for a while.. CC is already on the clubs page.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Nov 2019)

I kept meaning to take a look at it. Too late now. 

Just out of interest, what was it that it did that the likes of Strava and rwgps don't do?


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I kept meaning to take a look at it. Too late now.
> 
> Just out of interest, what was it that it did that the likes of Strava and rwgps don't do?



Tags
The main thing for me was the tagging.
ie rain, fog, ice, commute, 100 miler, audax, night ride etc of which you could then run reports for. For instance that's how I posted my rainy commute reports on the commuting thread.
It also gave you comparisons of overall mileage over the previous couple of years logs., so you could see if you are doing better or worse mileage wise, weekly, monthly or yearly.
It was a very simple database that worked extremely well.


----------



## CharlieB (7 Nov 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Tags
> The main thing for me was the tagging.
> ie rain, fog, ice, commute, 100 miler, audax, night ride etc of which you could then run reports for. For instance that's how I posted my rainy commute reports on the commuting thread.
> It also gave you comparisons of overall mileage over the previous couple of years logs., so you could see if you are doing better or worse mileage wise, weekly, monthly or yearly.
> It was a very simple database that worked extremely well.


Liked and agreed with all of those views.


----------



## iandg (7 Nov 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Tags
> The main thing for me was the tagging.
> ie rain, fog, ice, commute, 100 miler, audax, night ride etc of which you could then run reports for. For instance that's how I posted my rainy commute reports on the commuting thread.
> It also gave you comparisons of overall mileage over the previous couple of years logs., so you could see if you are doing better or worse mileage wise, weekly, monthly or yearly.
> It was a very simple database that worked extremely well.



The charts option was great.

The bike log and weight were good features too. A total distance and average speed for each of your bikes and a nice chart to track weight gain or loss (I've gone from average of 89kg in 2011 to a current average for 2019 of less than 78kg).


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2019)

For the time being and until we find a better alternative site I'm going to use Garmin connect and update the CSV file that I downloaded


----------



## LoftusRoadie (7 Nov 2019)

I've exported rides to CSV but very little data has transferred over - only bike, distance, average speed and time. 
No date or tags. So I assume I have lost those?
People have mentioned bulk transfers. How are you transferring them - from the CSV file or Strava or ...?


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2019)

LoftusRoadie said:


> I've exported rides to CSV but very little data has transferred over - only bike, distance, average speed and time.
> No date or tags. So I assume I have lost those?
> People have mentioned bulk transfers. How are you transferring them - from the CSV file or Strava or ...?




Dates are definitely in my downloaded files.
In this format

14/08/2019​01:06:44​16.92​15.21279​32.5​942​276​Normal morning commute - RainPlanet X Tempest Ti 2017


----------



## LoftusRoadie (7 Nov 2019)

ianrauk said:


> Dates are definitely in my downloaded files.
> In this format
> 
> 14/08/2019​01:06:44​16.92​15.21279​32.5​942​276​Normal morning commute - RainPlanet X Tempest Ti 2017



Lucky you! 


DateCyclingTimeDistanceAvg SpeedHeart RateMax SpeedAvg CadenceWeightCaloriesElevationNotesRoute NameRoute LinkRoute NotesBike########​T01:19:08​15.53428​11.77831​Giant Rapid 2


----------



## CharlieB (7 Nov 2019)

ianrauk said:


> For the time being and until we find a better alternative site I'm going to use Garmin connect and update the CSV file that I downloaded


Ditto.
Hello @ianrauk ! Long time no see!


----------



## ianrauk (7 Nov 2019)

LoftusRoadie said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> 
> DateCyclingTimeDistanceAvg SpeedHeart RateMax SpeedAvg CadenceWeightCaloriesElevationNotesRoute NameRoute LinkRoute NotesBike########​T01:19:08​15.53428​11.77831​Giant Rapid 2





The date is there. Just expand the box.


----------



## LoftusRoadie (7 Nov 2019)

ianrauk said:


> The date is there. Just expand the box.


Ah, so it is. Thanks!


----------



## night rider (12 Jan 2020)

the original dev of the MyCyclingLog site has made his code source freely available for all fellow coders/devs on https://github.com/mikwat/mycyclinglog . Its all goobydigook to me, but i know there are computery folk on this forum that will understand it all & may be able to do summat useful with it all...?


----------

